# How do refuges work for fishing?



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Does anyone know when Lake Audobon opens up for fishing again? I'm sure there's a date in place, but I'm unable to find it.


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

It opens Dec 1 and closes April 1 . If this cold weather stays with us we should be able to get on the ice in early Dec.

Dean


----------

